# N-EXT storage



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

So the n-ext products are pretty vague on storage. Just says store in warehouse conditions.

My garage reaches about 85°. Is that too hot?


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Just keep it out of direct sunlight and don't let it freeze in the winter.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I just store mind in my shed. No problems so far


----------

